# We're So Happy!!



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Since BigBadBrain said we see very few topics on how much we like our trailers, I'm starting one.

I'm here to tell you, We love ours, couldn't be happier with the whole package.

We're happy campers, literally









Mike


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

We too, are "happy campers." The 21rs is the perfect size, weight for a family of 4. I can not wait until the weather gets a bit warmer and starting camping. We purchased ours late summer of 2004, so we really did not make as many trips as I would have liked to. This year, a whole different story...

Jose


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm Happy that you're happy!

I'm Jolly! Jolly happy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And I'm jolly well happy y'all are happy. Me too, me too.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We cannot wipe the smiles of our entire family of 5. Even the dog is smiling









Love our Outback









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Now here is a thread with substance.









We are happy with our 23RS. The Outback is so much better than the other RVs we've owned that it doesn't even compare well. The floorplan with the rear slide (which works like a charm and NO issues) in addition to the interior space and decor are so much nicer than we've had that it is a completely different feel than our previous RV camping experiences.

While we haven't had many outings, the few we had required a lot of 'in' time with three adults and one mid-size but extremely active teen, we were quite happy with the way it worked. Our shakedown trip saw more rain that we ever expected (rain forest oceanside) but everything worked flawlessly. Setup was about as easy as I could wish (will be even easier with the new electric tongue jack







). Tows really well too which I had really wondered (one of my previous RVs being a fiver had me concerned the Outback would be a white knuckler in comparison but it was about the same as the fiver once the hitch was dialed in).

Anyway, we are really looking forward to spring camping in our Outback.

BBB


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Thor,

Your post reminds me of the Griswald's going to Wally World!

I'm just kinda happy, though.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

HAPPY, HAPPY, JOY, JOY


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

C'mon Shake, just kinda happy??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've had great memories with our Outback, and to me that's what is really all about. The trailer works like it is supposed to, and makes my life easier, which gives me more time with my family! Now if Outback only made a Toy Hauler I'd be set. Still trying to figure out how to cram a few quads in my 28RSS!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We've had great memories with our Outback, and to me that's what is really all about. The trailer works like it is supposed to, and makes my life easier, which gives me more time with my family! Now if Outback only made a Toy Hauler I'd be set. Still trying to figure out how to cram a few quads in my 28RSS!
> [snapback]21813[/snapback]​


Y-

Have you looked at one of these?
http://www.atvramps.com/atvrack.htm
Don't know what your weights are but with the 350 should be no problem.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Thor,
> 
> Your post reminds me of the Griswald's going to Wally World!
> 
> ...


Shake1969

reminds you of the Griswalds.... The Griswald's were named after us








When it comes to travelling, I have the best or worst luck depending how you look at it.







The positive is that I always have great stories from my adventures or I should say misadventures.
















Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Agree with NotYet, Y! I was going to suggest the same thing. Through those quads on the F-350!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I"m also very HAPPY!!!!!
1 Because we love our camper.
2 Camping people are the cheerfulest people
3 And we have OUTBACKERS.COM with so many people that are down-to-earth and funny.
Don action


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We're such happy Outback campers that we are headed out this weekend for a little January fun in the sun So Cal style.

This will be something like our 5th or 6th trip out since purchasing in August of '04. Through the summer heat and the torrential rains So Cal has seen the past month, the OB has withstood the onslaught without a single sign of giving in to the elements.

Mark this family extremely happy that we are Outback 21RS owners!


----------

